# CR1 year?



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

can someone with any Scott knowledge tell me anything about this CR 1 that I came across with serial number R 15070 311? I would like to know what year model this is. Thank you for any help


----------



## RichBenn (Jun 11, 2008)

I just went to the Scott site for archives and bikepedia entering different years and was able to match components and models to determine


----------

